# Advice on moving to Crete or Kefalonia



## sdamazo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello


I've seen some messages here on this subject but I'm still in doubt as to where shall I move, if either to Kefalonia or Crete and this is a permant move.

Job is not an issue since I am a freelancer working remotely, but technology is. 

Seems Crete has more infrastructure than Kefalonia, but when I look at the views from Kefalonia it is the place I want to go. 
Apart from these, Kefalonia has less rental offers than Crete and I need to rent a property at least for the first two months before renting longer or buying.

There are a lot more, such as aeroclub/flight classes, etc, but hopefully I get some good advices on the main issue.

Thank you in advance and regards


Shirley Damazo


----------



## dab (May 7, 2011)

Crete has a larger, more vibrant expatriate community, kefalonia is very beautiful. In kefalonia the expat community is centered in the south of the island and around argostoli, the capital. The north of the island, around Fiskardon where I live is exquisite but can be lonely in winter, most expats leave in November and return in march. Housing is cheaper in the south and rentals easier to find. The north has good Internet and phone service generally - don't know what it's like in the south. If you plant to live in kefalonia year round you need to bear in mind that in the north and south restaurants close, argostoli is really the only urban hub. Only consider the north if you can really handle a quiet life


----------



## Toto (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Shirley,

I live in Kefalonia, on the west side. I'm sure in this market you'll easily find quality rentals at very good prices until you buy or build your own home. It's just that you may not find too many rentals online. Argostoli is quite busy all year round and Lixouri on the west side has a bit of life in the winter too. It depends on what you're looking for. 

Comms are not really an issue. Where there is no hard line you can go for a mobile internet connection which can give you speeds up to 3mbps which is adequate for most uses. Try before you buy though because there is no cooling off period (as I found out).

I can be more specific about good/bad internet connections, property agents, etc as I have lots of personal experience!


----------



## sdamazo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi

Thank you for your reply. I need to move within a week since I'm between projects. I'm thinking of going to a hotel for a few days and then look for a house. I want a quite place but not so quiet since I have travel from time to time.

Can you possibly tell if there is an aeroclub in the island or in a nearby island?

/r/


Shirley


----------



## Toto (Feb 25, 2008)

I had a look for you as I'm not familiar with that side of things. I don't think there is an aeroclub on Kefalonia but Zante and Lefkada (minutes away) have one. Try these links:

AEROCLUB IN LAGANAS ZAKYNTHOS GREECE
Aeroclub of Lefkada: GTP Business directory

Let me know if this helps...

Chris


----------



## sdamazo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello Chris

Thanks for this. I found this site a few days back but it is directed to a hotel. Found one flight school in Crete as well but never got any reply. Though I prefer (small) aeroclub like the old days, there is more fun, than a formal/official flight school. 


/r/


Shirley


----------

